# Can this be done?



## UncleFester (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a modified Arc AAA head that has so much use the threads have gone bye bye. What I propose is to turn the threaded area down, put a sleeve on it and re-thread the sleeve to fit an Arc AAA body. Has anyone tried anything like this? Can it be done? Anyone want to bid on on it? Moderators if this is in the wrong place, feel free to move. 
Thanks


----------



## PEU (Dec 13, 2008)

Im afraid that there is not enough wall in the head to make a new thread and you would need to rethread the body too. Besides this inconvenience, unless you find someone willing to do it for free, just the hourly work is more than the cost of a whole unit. 
Maybe if you find a new head and transplant the guts... just an idea.
Good luck


Pablo


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow. The threads wore off? At that point, I'd buy a new light or put a request on B/S/T.


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 13, 2008)

You might want to try a wrap or two of Teflon Tape. I have used this in the past for exactly your situation and it works and surprisingly lasts.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 15, 2008)

I have bored out ARC aaa heads to fit a luxeon inside, and there was a little bit more material than I expected. The threads are very fine, therefor shallow. I think it COULD be done. It would not be worth it unless the light has sentimental value.


Daniel


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 15, 2008)

Gadget, it's a MIllerMods 2 stage Cree. They run about 130 bucks or so... Does that change the point of view? LOL I was hoping someone could repair it. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 16, 2008)

I am guessing that it's already been bored out to accept the Cree, Though I could be wrong there. The ones I bored out had only a few (was it 10??? ) thousandths of an inch wall left. 

I started to ask "Do you know if it's a stock ARC head that has been modified as opposed to a replacement head that fits the same body? " but then realized that I would not know anything about that either. 

The highest chance of success would probably come from altering head and body. remove the current threads on the head, make a press fit sleeve, then thread it. Bore out the body to match the new head and re thread it to match.

The problem the machinist faces is that the head is (most likely) filled with epoxy, so it's hard to say how thick the walls are. Cut too deep and you risk cutting through the electronics. 

Is millermods available to redo it for you? He knows what the inside looks like.

Daniel
Daniel


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 16, 2008)

Daniel
To my knowledge, the boring is at the LED hole and the reflector part of the head with the electronics cavity being untouched. The proceduare you described is exactly what I was talking about. I don't think Eric has a lathe but I don't know for sure.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 17, 2008)

When I bored a batch of them for Shiftd, it was to allow a lux III to be fitted in an Arc AAA head. The lux went in from the end facing the battery. He made the converter by hand. 

That required boring the head, then enlarging the hole to fit the Lux III dome. Looking at pictures of the millermod arc, it appears to be done the same way. The description of the nickel plated reflector suggests the reflector milled from the aluminum head was reshaped to a parabolic shape.

When you run totally out of options, ping me and we may be able to find a way that does not destroy your prize light. I stay away from such repairs due to the very high probability of destroying the parts. Thus the "only as very last resort".... 

Daniel.

Dan


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe try contacting Eric to see if he may be able to transplant your guts into a new empty head.


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 17, 2008)

Daniel, thanks. 

Frankvz, I suspect the major cost of the light is the labor and not necessarily the cost of the electronics. It would be cost effective to just get a new light from him, espcially since he's back in business after a hiatus. Thank you though


----------

